# Finally Joined... No Thanx to Safari



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey everybody!!!

Well I've been trying to sign up for many MANY months with no luck then finally had success with Firefox!

I'm doing my second Halloween party this year since buying my first home. Going with an Area 51 theme plus a mini Jason theme as well.

To start off I posted lists of 7 mixtapes I made for this years party at: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11286

~ Robotparts


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad you could join us..Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Like the Doc said!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

*Thanx Everyone!!*

3 years ago I had my first party and dropped a ton of cash at Party City. This year I am building many of my props myself (cheaper and better) and hope to share some of my projects and party pics with everyone.

The main prop I built so far is a cryo chamber. Cost me around $70 but half of that was for the creature inside. I'll probably be posting pix for it soon.

Thanx,
~ Robotparts


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome! Would love to see the Cryo pic!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmm... area 51 plus Jason? Sounds like the setup for Jason X to me! But with aliens of course.

Good to know you're putting that new house to good use! And you came to the right place for more ideas on what to fill it with. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

*Cryo*



HalloweenRick said:


> Welcome! Would love to see the Cryo pic!


No problem. Shot a couple of quickies. Not sure how to post photos here yet and Flickr was down for uploading so posted 'em on Deviant Art.

Here you go...

http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Cryo-Chamber-90781956
http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Frozen-Alien-90782442
http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Area-51-Cryo-Chamber-90782569

~ Robotparts


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry you had troubles getting started. From the look of your cyro chamber your area 51 will be a great haunt.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Sorry you had troubles getting started. From the look of your cyro chamber your area 51 will be a great haunt.


Thanx. Just glad to be here. Been wanting to do this theme for 3 years. Anyways, for the rest of the haunt there will be an Area 51 entrance in the middle of the house, guard shack, lab with vials and specimen jars and :madien: autopsy. I really wanted a crashed spaceship as well which I planned on making from 2 small kiddie pools but can't find the hard molded plastic kind anywhere. I can post plan if anyone cares to see them.

For the :voorhees: area I will have a mini camp crystal lake. A had the neighbor build me 2' x 3' mini dock. A Jason dummy will be on it in machete attack mode. The dock can support the weight of a person so they can get on it for a photo-op. This area is basically a small niche. I will be posting photos later.

Thanx,
~ Robotparts


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

*Area 51 Party Theme*

Went ahead and posted some plans for my Area 51 haunt to Deviant Art.

Party Layout:
http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Area-51-Entrance-90827879

Area 51 Entrance (concept illustration):
http://robotparts.deviantart.com/art/Area-51-Entrance-2-90828107

~ Robotparts


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome robo...
nice alien prop 
I had a graveyard themed grubyard last yr.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Lilly said:


> welcome robo...
> nice alien prop
> I had a graveyard themed grubyard last yr.


Hi Lilly.

Man, sure feeling the love!!!

Thanx everybody!!!
~ Robotparts


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome finally!
Can't wait to see your finished haunt.


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Welcome finally!
> Can't wait to see your finished haunt.


Woohoo - thanx. Already planning the one after that. Think I'm going with a CarnEvil theme. I can repurpose my Area 51 guard shack into a ticket booth and the alien autopsy table into a game -- tiki-toss next to my tiki bar.

~ Robotparts


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Robotparts*


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanx again everybody -- you made my day!!!!! 

~ Robotparts


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! You should defiantly see the Alien Teme thread. I can't seem to find it right now but it has a lot of cool alien ideas in it.


----------

